# Test: Wieviele Anschläge pro Minute schafft ihr auf der Tastatur?



## Alcasim (4. Dezember 2008)

Habe gerade eine Internetseite gefunden auf der man testen kann wie schnell man tippt..
Java muss allerdings aktiviert sein

http://typera.tk/index.cws

Wieviel schafft ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will endlich die 600er Grenze knacken xD



> Game over
> 
> Your score: 592 keys per minute ~ 118 words per minute
> Language/mode: classic-de
> ...


----------



## Squarg (4. Dezember 2008)

Game over

Your score: 404 keys per minute ~ 80 words per minute
Language/mode: classic-de
Ranking: That was fast - you can still improve, though.
Comparison: 24% of 9216 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 76% have a lower or equal result.

You typed: verlassen sicher dienstag machen ironie fantastisch klamm still zittern scheinwerfer anziehen beamte namen ansammeln mittwoch niemand volumen wochenende klingeln versprechen sorgen still dick dünn attraktiv fangen volumen flut mit stark baum kern mikrofon fell wald ausweis schale leuchten anziehen trinken heiraten augenblick begabt wahr flüstern rasse leider brünett niemand aussehen empfinden grenzen anwal

Mistakes:

Well done!

If you want to see more of how you're doing compared to others, you can register (free). This enables highscore lists and other features. [Try again]


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Game over

Your score: 309 keys per minute ~ 61 words per minute
Language/mode: classic-de
Ranking: That was fast - you can still improve, though.
Comparison: 51% of 9216 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 49% have a lower or equal result.

You typed: irren buch hilfe etwas sorgen tief diengstag dick mathematik mit wohl auch zug resse schreibtisch welt durchqueren seite regen brünett nass schulter energie brechen rennen namen wichtig glauben leidenschaft attraktiv brennen ufer eltern leuchten bahnhof brennen geschlagen klingeln leise alter bleiben kompliment fallen birn

Mistakes: diengstag(dienstag), resse(rasse)

Well done!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2008)

Your score: 0 keys per minute ~ 0 words per minute
Language/mode: de
Ranking: Perfekt!
Comparison: 2% of 10546 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 98% have a lower or equal result.

You typed: Oh kacke ich habe schon wieder alles falsch -.- JA echt jetzt. und auch noch soo langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist bitte jetzt los? Richtig, ich mache es nicht ernst. Was hast du denn gedacht? LAAANGWEILIG Nicht schon wieder-.- man dauert das lange eeey

Mistakes: Oh(Ooh), kacke(Scheisse), ich(er), habe(hat), schon(immer), wieder(schon), alles(allles), falsch(Falsch), -.-(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), JA(NEIN), echt(Echt), jetzt.(mal), und(Schreiben), auch(teilen), noch(wir), soo(Ihnen), langsam(Termin), 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(und), was(Ort), ist(unserer), bitte(nächsten), jetzt(Gesellschafterversammlung), los?(mit.), Richtig,(Ein), ich(wahrhaft), mache(gigantisches), es(Sortiment.), nicht(Vielen), ernst.(Dank), Was(für), hast(Ihr), du(Angebot), denn(über), gedacht?(die), LAAANGWEILIG(Lieferung), Nicht(von), schon(10), wieder-.-(Bürostühlen.), man(Ist), dauert(es), das(sehr), lange(stark?), eeey(Das)


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

Game over

Your score: 345 keys per minute ~ 69 words per minute
Language/mode: classic-de
Ranking: That was fast - you can still improve, though.
Comparison: 40% of 9216 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 60% have a lower or equal result. 

You typed: leicht wasser ziemichl stern schäume flüstern verdammt seite heiraten gelb vorsicht rot schreibtisch danke gehen lassen sicher partner regen beschreiben glühen anmerken selten mittwoch stirn leise hundert bedeutung alter natürlich heiraten rot leise links kostenlos glauben sonntag gedicht aussehen fühlen stehen verb werk leiten für fantasie winzig arm 

Mistakes: ziemichl(ziemlich)

und bei den Sätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doofe , . äääää gross und kleinschreibung
Game over

Your score: 226 keys per minute ~ 45 words per minute
Language/mode: de
Ranking: Not bad!
Comparison: 63% of 10547 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 37% have a lower or equal result. 

You typed: Projekte entstehen durch Initiative der Kooperationspartner aus Indurstrie und Wissenschaft und durch Zustimmung der Regierungen derjenigen Staaten, aus denen diese Partner kommen. Einzenlne Haarbüschel hatte er mit Wasser von links nach rechts über sein sonst etwas kahles Haupt gekämmt. Marko drehte sich um und machte sich auf den Weg in die hintere Ecke seine Ladens um aufzuräumenen. Vielen Danke für ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen und Ihr Interesse an der Tätigkeit bei uns. Bitte nennen sie alle Bundeslänger der Bundesrepublich Deuschland und erenen Haupts 

Mistakes: Indurstrie(Industrie), Einzenlne(Einzelne), seine(seines), aufzuräumenen.(aufzuräumen.), Danke(Dank), ihre(Ihre), der(einer), sie(Sie), Bundeslänger(Bundesländer), Bundesrepublich(Bundesrepublik), Deuschland(Deutschland), erenen(deren)

Najo ich machs mir halt gemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich schneller schreibe habe ich am ende wieder verspannungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem kommen die wichtigen sachen nicht vor ..
in wow pack ich fast nen satz in 2.25sec (wie ich haste hasse^^)


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

kb mich da anzumelden^^ aber ich hab vor längerem mal einen Test gemacht wo ich 149 Anschläge die Minute geschafft habe.


----------



## Alcasim (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kb mich da anzumelden^^ aber ich hab vor längerem mal einen Test gemacht wo ich 149 Anschläge die Minute geschafft habe.



Hat niemand was von anmelden gesprochen, hättest du aber auch gemerkt wenn du nur 20 Sekunden in die Seite investiert hättest.




dragon1 schrieb:


> Your score: 0 keys per minute ~ 0 words per minute
> Language/mode: de
> Ranking: Perfekt!
> Comparison: 2% of 10546 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 98% have a lower or equal result.
> ...



Wenn dir sowas nicht gefällt dann mach nicht mit, ganz einfach. Brauchst das Forum nicht mit deinem Nonsense zu bereicherin, gibt davon sowieso schon zuviel.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

gz ihr habt alles klein geschrieben und so... macht das ma mit punkten und so


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Hat niemand was von anmelden gesprochen, hättest du aber auch gemerkt wenn du nur 20 Sekunden in die Seite investiert hättest.


Hallo?`Die seite ist GELB^^


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Mach ma nen Voicechat mit Alcasim, das ist beängstigend....man hört nur noch unglaublich schnelles Klackern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Dezember 2008)

Game over

Your score: 449 keys per minute ~ 89 words per minute
Language/mode: classic-de
Ranking: That was fast - you can still improve, though.
Comparison: 15% of 9217 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 85% have a lower or equal result.

You typed: schwe glühen bild glauben nummer stirn nebel leidenschaft periode wohl tief dick mitor klingeln öffnen leuchten licht begabt leidenschaft gebüsch schluchzen probe ost bleiben nord dunkel moment pfad fantastisch ausweis aufgrund zeit nomen hand leider denken gelb entgegnen rauschen bedeutung dienstag realisieren kommen schublade essen durchqueren empfinden schweben führen turm dünn brünett lärm stil fragen arm brett strasse süd namen attraktiv aufgaben schreibtisch rassismus k

Mistakes: schwe(schwer), mitor(motor), strasse(straße), aufgaben(aufgeben)

Well done! 

---------------------
doller test... für schweizer nich so das wahre wegen dem fehlenden SZ


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> doller test... für schweizer nich so das wahre wegen dem fehlenden SZ


Der Ersteller ist Schweizer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Ersteller ist Schweizer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vlt ist er ein Internationaler der nichts auf das SZ hält^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Ersteller ist Schweizer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für nen Schweizer kann er aber verdammt gut finnisch... :>


----------



## Alcasim (6. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gz ihr habt alles klein geschrieben und so... macht das ma mit punkten und so






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde 500 schaffen wenn das scharfe S nicht wäre :S

Edit: 
Game over

Your score: 551 keys per minute ~ 110 words per minute
Language/mode: de
Ranking: Excellent.
Comparison: 0% of 10550 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 100% have a lower or equal result.

You typed: Wir drücken Ihnen die Daumen uznd wünschen Ihnen viel Erfolg. Ist es sehr stark? Ach ja, Marko der Halsabschneider. Nun kann der Verkäufer schon 100 Euro für eine Flasche verlangen und es geht trotzdem weg wie warme Semmeln. Marko drehte sich um und machte sich auf den Weg in die hintere Ecke seines Ladens um aufzuräumen. So eine Gemeinheit, dachte Emil bei sich, die Dinger bekome ich nie auf den Karren. Sevir nahm das Mittel, bezahlte den hohen Preis und lief davon. Bleiben sie in ihrer Beschwerde sachlich beleidigen sie den anderen nicht. Schon wieder so ein guter Duft. Das schöne am Markt waren für Emil die verschiedenen Düfte Da müssen wir links und dann gleich wieder rechts. Interessant sind auch die Regale mit den vielen kleinen Fl

Mistakes: uznd(und), bekome(bekomme), sachlich(sachlich,), schöne(Schöne), Düfte(Düfte.)

[Try again]



Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hallo?`Die seite ist GELB^^



Javascript installieren




Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Ersteller ist Schweizer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Lisutari schrieb:


> Vlt ist er ein Internationaler der nichts auf das SZ hält^^



Doch tu ich, aber wenn ich ein scharfes S sehe, drück ich einfach sofort auf die Leertaste^^


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. Dezember 2008)

Game over

Your score: 146 keys per minute ~ 29 words per minute
Language/mode: classic-de
Ranking: Not bad!
Comparison: 95% of 9217 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 5% have a lower or equal result.

You typed: ziel schritt fühlen dungel gescheit donnerstag heiter rennen mathematik lieben zwinkern unmittelbar verdammt selten wolke mit apfel zahn namen augenblic

Mistakes: dungel(dunkel)

Well done!


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Dezember 2008)

Meine Güte, da merkt man erst wieder wie lange ich nicht mehr versucht habe einen Festen Text so schnell wie möglich zu schreiben ^^

Your score: 223 keys per minute ~ 44 words per minute
Language/mode: de
Ranking: Not bad!
Comparison: 64% of 10552 registered TyperA users using this language have typed a better result; 36% have a lower or equal result.


----------

